# More TV Hotties



## Drac (Dec 8, 2008)

OK guys..My Ginger -vs- Mary Ann thread did ok..So I decided on a tougher one..Cast your votes and comments


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

Tougher one indeed! I can't vote... all three are well... as Pam would put it Rawr! 
:fanboy:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2008)

this was a hard one (no pun intended)...but i had to go with Samantha, i mean yea Jeannie was half naked most of the time but, Samantha just had something about her

B


----------



## Drac (Dec 8, 2008)

I voted for Mrs Peel...A sultry brunette dressed in black leather..What more do ya need????


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> this was a hard one (no pun intended)...but i had to go with Samantha, i mean yea Jeannie was half naked most of the time but, Samantha just had something about her
> 
> B


Yeah but Jeanie/Barbara had that bubbly enthusiastic personality that made it hard to say no to (_how_ Hagman managed to do that is still a mystery, maybe he didn't off camera)... Samantha/Elizabeth had definitely that... oooh mama quality about her that made you really jealous of Darrin (what a geeky dorky uptight guy that was huh? what the hell did she see in him anyway?). 
Emma/Diana just had that dangerous sexy quality about her that was likewise hard to resist.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah but Jeanie/Barbara had that bubbly enthusiastic personality that made it hard to say no to (_how_ Hagman managed to do that is still a mystery, maybe he didn't off camera)... Samantha/Elizabeth had definitely that... oooh mama quality about her that made you really jealous of Darrin (what a geeky dorky uptight guy that was huh? what the hell did she see in him anyway?).
> Emma/Diana just had that dangerous sexy quality about her that was likewise hard to resist.


i completely agree. I believe the winner would need to be decided by Cooking Oil Wrestling match, double elimination

What do you gents say?

B


----------



## Drac (Dec 8, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> i completely agree. I believe the winner would need to be decided by Cooking Oil Wrestling match, double elimination
> 
> What do you gents say?
> 
> B


 
Only if I can sit ringside...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> Only if I can sit ringside...


 
Ringside ... I'm wanting to participate!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> Only if I can sit ringside...


screw that, ill put my little stool right in the middle of the damn ring!

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 8, 2008)

I voted for Samantha. I had the priviledge of meeting Elizabeth Mongomery, she was even more beautiful in person.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> i completely agree. I believe the winner would need to be decided by Cooking Oil Wrestling match, double elimination
> 
> What do you gents say?
> 
> B


Sigh... yeah...:idunno:  looks like it'd *have* to be that way... Ok... I can volunteer as a judge! :uhyeah:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Sigh... yeah...:idunno:  looks like it'd *have* to be that way... Ok... I can volunteer as a judge! :uhyeah:


lol

B


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I voted for Samantha. I had the priviledge of meeting Elizabeth Mongomery, she was even more beautiful in person.


im am now completely jealous

B


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I voted for Samantha. I had the priviledge of meeting Elizabeth Montgomery, she was even more beautiful in person.


I'm jealous too... :miffer:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2008)

I met Nicole Scherzinger once, she is hott 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





B


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> OK guys..My Ginger -vs- Mary Ann thread did ok..So I decided on a tougher one..Cast your votes and comments


 

I vote YES!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

WAIT! Hold the phone... Ya'll remember cute widdle Tabitha? Well look who SHE grew up into!! Hubba!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2008)

ma-caver said:


> wait! Hold the phone... Ya'll remember cute widdle tabitha? Well look who she grew up into!! Hubba!


wow!!!

B


----------



## morph4me (Dec 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> I voted for Mrs Peel...A sultry brunette dressed in black leather..What more do ya need????


 
I'm with you on this one Drac, I'm just wondering if it's because we're the only ones old enough to remember her


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 8, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I'm with you on this one Drac, I'm just wondering if it's because we're the only ones old enough to remember her


 
Yeah, you guys are pretty old ... no arguing that point


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2008)

I voted for 
_Diana Rigg aka Mrs Peel _
_she just had something about her that was special_


----------



## stickarts (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think you can pick a wrong one here but i will go with Jeanne!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Yeah, you guys are pretty old ... no arguing that point


14 Kempo... is that your age or IQ?? 
Pretty old ... INDEED!  SY sir... :lfao:


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mrs. Peel all the way.  Though I woulldn't shoo Jeanie or samantha for eatin crackers in bed


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> 14 Kempo... is that your age or IQ??
> Pretty old ... INDEED! SY sir... :lfao:


 
It's my IQ, it's a wonder I can answer a question, is it not? On top of that, I'm illiterate.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 8, 2008)

I voted for Jeanie!!

My weakness is a girl who knows how to belly dance and grants your every wish!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> It's my IQ, it's a wonder I can answer a question, is it not? On top of that, I'm illiterate.


:lfao: alright... :lol:


----------



## elder999 (Dec 8, 2008)

Chose Emma Peel, of course, but I gotta wonder-what? No _Flying Nun_?

I know, I'm sick-but Sister Betrille was hot!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Chose Emma Peel, of course, but I gotta wonder-what? No _Flying Nun_?
> 
> I know, I'm sick-but Sister Betrille was hot!!


Aww c'mon man, we know you had the hots for Reverend Mother Superior Placido actually. That's why you brought the show up.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> I voted for Mrs Peel...A sultry brunette dressed in black leather..What more do ya need????


 
A tissue? Butt seriously...I had the worst thing for Barbara Eden, and those sultry bedroom eyes. So I voted for her. Watching IDoJ re-runs while puberty percolated in my veins was just torture. Glad that's over, and my heart goes out to boys aged 12 to 22, what with the gals I see on TV now. Dayuuuum. I don't own a TV on purpose; diminishing distraction, and all that.

D.


----------



## Drac (Dec 8, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Chose Emma Peel, of course, but I gotta wonder-what? No _Flying Nun_?
> 
> I know, I'm sick-but Sister Betrille was hot!!


 
At least you reconize that you are sick...Sister Betrille????


----------



## elder999 (Dec 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> At least you reconize that you are sick...Sister Betrille????


 
Well, experience leads me to believe that anyone can "deprogram" a lesbian-but a nun? Now, there's a challenge I'd be "up" for......:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> A tissue? Butt seriously...I had the worst thing for Barbara Eden, and those sultry bedroom eyes. So I voted for her. Watching IDoJ re-runs while puberty percolated in my veins was just torture. Glad that's over, and my heart goes out to boys aged 12 to 22, what with the gals I see on TV now. Dayuuuum. I don't own a TV on purpose; diminishing distraction, and all that.
> 
> D.


Know what you mean but it's become more of an annoyance than anything else. Mainly the commercials... 2 minutes feel like 20 and well... lets just say I watch a LITTLE as possible and only channels that actually can edukate like Discovery, Animal Planet and History Channel. Oh and the occasional M*A*S*H re-runs. 
But I now only use a TV for watching DVD's. No commercials and great movies un-interrupted. 
Eventually I'll get around to buying whole series and go from there. 

Some of the gals now-a-days are ... well, you know. But at least they're smarter (CSI types) and more independent.... which is what I found that I like. 

Sigh... the perils of getting older.


----------



## Drac (Dec 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Some of the gals now-a-days are ... well, you know. But at least they're smarter (CSI types) and more independent.... which is what I found that I like.
> 
> Sigh... the perils of getting older.


 
Out of the current batch of TV hotties I like Abby on *NCIS *the best*..*


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2008)

Diana Rigg never did it for me, but the other two are OK by me!


----------

